# looking for reel info on penn 4400ss or 712Z



## jacks (Nov 11, 2010)

anyone have input on quality of these reels hard to find reviews?


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

I've got a 4400ss that I have had for 10 years. I've boated 20lb snapper with it during the closed season. Of coarse they were released, but what a blast trying to keep them off the liberty ship. Super reel for specks & slot reds.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

4400ss is a great reel the only downside is it has 1 drag washer verses a 450ss has 3 , with that said i personally use a 4400ss and the wife uses a 450ss for trout ,slot reds , chicken dolphin , etc. no problems for 10 plus years other than routine maintenance. :thumbup:


----------



## jacks (Nov 11, 2010)

how does it compare to the 4400ssg the newer model what is the difference between them? if anyone knows


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

www.scottsbt.com/*penn*parts/reelspecs/*penn4400ss*.htm try this link......... google does work .


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Have a 5500ss and love it. Just slightly larger than the 4400. Smooth and casts a mile.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've had all the SS series reels over the years. Good bang for the buck! I would suggest moving up to the 4500 to get the drag stack. The only problems I'm aware of with this particular reel was the bail trip mechanism (Penn has a service bulletin posted on their web page) and the friction anti reverse on the older reels. Both problems have been solved if you getting a more recent reel. There's also a fix for both problems if you have an older reel.

I responded to your questions about a 712Z in another thread.


----------



## jacks (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks for the input guys its appreciated


----------

